# AND THE WINNER IS..............



## *Kim* (May 5, 2002)

THE WINNER OF THIS MONTHS ​







PHOTO COMPETITION







IS​







MORGAN







​
With an outstanding 103 votes. Well done Morgan.

Beaker 9 (3.3%) 
Paul R 4 (1.5%) 
Paul C 4 (1.5%) 
Jamapot 4 (1.5%) 
Nicky 1 34 (12.5%) 
Weeble 26 (9.6%) 
Jo Shupa 3 (1.1%) 
Ruthieshmoo 2 (0.7%) 
Lou F 6 (2.2%) 
Lisa1977 2 (0.7%) 
Ceri 10 (3.7%) 
acorn 14 (5.1%) 
Nattkatt 8 (2.9%) 
Rachel 16 (5.9%) 
LILLY2K 10 (3.7%) 
Caz 1 (0.4%) 
Sal24601 12 (4.4%) 
Morgan 103 (37.9%) 
KELLYWHITT 4 (1.5%)

WATCH OUT TOMORROW FOR SEPTEMBERS COMPETITION!!!!!​


----------



## ~ Chux ~ (Apr 8, 2003)

Well done Morgan!!





















































































​


----------



## morgan (Jul 15, 2004)

Thank you so much!! I am so exccited - I never win anything!
      

Thanks to everyone who voted  (dh still can't believe I put that piccie on the internet  )
I'd just like to thank my mum, my dad, my agent........... 
[move type=scroll loop=-1 direction=left step=6 delay=85]      [/[/move]xxxx Morgan


----------



## ~ Chux ~ (Apr 8, 2003)

morgan said:


> Thanks to everyone who voted  (dh still can't believe I put that piccie on the internet  )
> I'd just like to thank my mum, my dad, my agent...........


Ok don't get carried away now.  

Chux <-----handing out the tissues


----------



## ♥ cat ♥ (Apr 13, 2003)

well done morgan


----------



## Rachel (Mar 10, 2004)

Well done Morgan!!!


----------



## Ceri. (Sep 6, 2004)

Congrats Morgan! Ya whooped everyone's  
Well done mate! Ceri x


----------



## weeble (Dec 5, 2005)

Me jealous, dont be silly!! <Trips Morgan up on the way to get her award>  

   *Well done Morgan*    ​
Love 
Weeble xx


----------



## kia (Jun 9, 2004)

Congrats Morgan.

Kim.x


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Well done Morgan!!!   

I voted for u as well!!! Your piccie made me smile 

Kate xxx​


----------



## morgan (Jul 15, 2004)

weeble said:


> Me jealous, dont be silly!! <Trips Morgan up on the way to get her award>


----------



## Cuthbert (Oct 3, 2003)

Ooh, well done. Will you still admit that you knew us before you were famous?

Jules


----------



## chezza (Jul 14, 2005)

Well done Morgan, picture was great...

     

Love Cheryl x


----------



## Mrs Chaos (Feb 12, 2004)

*WELL DONE
MORGAN!*​







Lotsa love
Gayn
XX


----------



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺ (Jul 9, 2004)

Well done Morgan 

x x x


----------



## morgan (Jul 15, 2004)

Thanks guys! *blushes*


----------



## weeble (Dec 5, 2005)

Morgan you havent got any animals have you?


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

huge congrats!! xxx


----------



## *Kim* (May 5, 2002)

THE WINNER OF THIS MONTHS ​







PHOTO COMPETITION







IS​







WEEBLE







​
With 22 votes. Well done Weeble.

1 Alix 6 (4.1%) 
2 NicJ 5 (3.4%) 
3 PaulC 12 (8.3%) 
4 Stephanie 1 0 (0%) 
5 Astrid 4 (2.8%) 
6 Marsh 0 (0%) 
7 Rachel 1 (0.7%) 
8 Suzie (Olive) 0 (0%) 
9 MrsRedcap 1 (0.7%) 
10 Keeley 1 (0.7%) 
11 Oinks 2 (1.4%) 
12 Struthie 0 (0%) 
13 RosieP 0 (0%) 
14 Lisa1977 1 (0.7%) 
15 Alli 4 (2.8%) 
16 Janenewcastle 0 (0%) 
17 keemjay 10 (6.9%) 
18 Rosiela 12 (8.3%) 
19 SarahStewart 8 (5.5%) 
20 Mrs Chaos 0 (0%) 
21 Louloumac 1 (0.7%) 
22 Milktray 1 (0.7%) 
23 *jenny* 0 (0%) 
24 Kamac80 1 (0.7%) 
25 Abbyabroad 2 (1.4%) 
26 Dizzi squirrel 0 (0%) 
27 Chickadee 10 (6.9%) 
28 wildcat 8 (5.5%) 
29 Mr. wildcat 1 (0.7%) 
30 Nicky1 12 (8.3%) 
31 Marielou 13 (9%) 
32 aweeze 4 (2.8%) 
33 weeble 22 (15.2%) 
34 Wiggy2 2 (1.4%) 
35 Julz 1 (0.7%)

WATCH OUT TOMORROW FOR OCTOBERS COMPETITION!!!!!​


----------



## *looby* (Jun 14, 2004)

CONGRATULATIONS 
WEEBLE  ​
                      

Looby xx


----------



## Mrs Chaos (Feb 12, 2004)

[move type=scroll loop=-1 direction=left step=6 delay=85]*WAY TO GO WEEBS!*[/move]


----------



## Ceri. (Sep 6, 2004)

*WOO HOO!!!! 
WELL DONE WEEBS!!!*

          ​


----------



## weeble (Dec 5, 2005)

Hee hee, whoo hoo. I never win anything. Thats made my day. (will be in the reception signing autographs later )

Thanks guys. 


PS Hector would say thank you too with a big sloppy wet kiss.


----------



## Lou F ❁ (Feb 28, 2003)

Well done stinker really pleased my vote was for the winner !!!   
hope the head aint too bad   
lol
lou xx


----------



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺ (Jul 9, 2004)

Well done Weebs 

x x x


----------



## kee888 (Aug 12, 2004)

well don weebs hun way to go xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Weeble 
So what book you choosing then 

~Dizzi~


----------



## weeble (Dec 5, 2005)

The Karma Sutra.


----------



## Mrs Chaos (Feb 12, 2004)

Dizzi squirrel said:


> Weeble
> So what book you choosing then
> 
> ~Dizzi~





weeble said:


> The Karma Sutra.


or..."The Farmer-suits-ya!"?


----------



## weeble (Dec 5, 2005)

Nutter!!!


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Thought so . . . . .


----------



## Marielou (Oct 18, 2003)

[fly]Congrats Weebs![/fly]

               

Marie xx


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Well done Weebs


----------



## REC (Jun 16, 2004)

Well done Birdie old gal...


----------



## morgan (Jul 15, 2004)

Congrats Weebs it was a corker  

I never got my prize for winning the August competition  
x Morgan


----------



## Mel (Jan 1, 2002)

Awwwwww Morgan sorry hun, we was delaying posting it to you wasnt we? was it holiday or moving? then of course we were on holiday so it sort of got put to one side  

Let us know your address and we will get it ordered for you 

Mel
x


----------



## *Kim* (May 5, 2002)

I put it in the Admin area Mel i'll bump it for you.

love kImx x x


----------



## *Kim* (May 5, 2002)

THE WINNER OF THIS MONTHS ​







PHOTO COMPETITION







IS​







JOSEPH







​
With 28 votes. Well done Joe.

Desert Rose 20 (23.8%) 
Nicky1 9 (10.7%) 
joseph 28 (33.3%) 
Caz 27 (32.1%)


----------



## REC (Jun 16, 2004)

Well done Joseph..

     

Roz
xx


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Woo hoo Joesph!  
    

Unlucky Caz - So close 

~Dizzi~


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Well done Joe


----------



## ♥ cat ♥ (Apr 13, 2003)

well done joe xxx


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

Well done Joe. I missed out by only one vote and you'll never guess who I voted for...yep, Joe! Too late to retract my vote now I suppose?  

Me? Bitter? Nah!  

C~x


----------



## *Kim* (May 5, 2002)

THE WINNER OF THIS MONTHS ​







PHOTO COMPETITION







IS​







DEBS







​
Well done Debs​1 0 (0%) 
2 1 (2%) 
3 5 (9.8%) 
4 2 (3.9%) 
5 3 (5.9%) 
*6 7 (13.7%) *
7 0 (0%) 
8 0 (0%) 
9 5 (9.8%) 
10 2 (3.9%) 
11 4 (7.8%) 
12 5 (9.8%) 
13 2 (3.9%) 
14 2 (3.9%) 
15 3 (5.9%) 
16 6 (11.8%) 
17 1 (2%) 
18 3 (5.9%)


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

well done hun


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

Well done Debs!!!!!!!!!!  

You were a little sweety


----------



## kee888 (Aug 12, 2004)

well done sweetie xxxx


----------



## Lou F ❁ (Feb 28, 2003)

well done debs
lou xx


----------



## Debs (Mar 22, 2002)

MrsRedcap said:


> You were a little sweety


I still am!!!  

Thankyou to everyone who voted for me    (will pay ya later  )

Love

Debs xxx


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Debs - what happened  

Congrtats hun!

Deb


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Well done debs xxx

Kate xx


----------



## *Kim* (May 5, 2002)

THE WINNER OF THIS MONTHS ​







PHOTO COMPETITION







IS​







JO







​
With 10 votes. Well done Jo.
dolphin01's tree 0 (0%) 
Kim's tree 2 (4.3%) 
Amanda's Tree 8 (17%) 
Mrshope2006 2 (4.3%) 
EMMYLOUPINK's Tree 3 (6.4%) 
Rhonda's Tree 0 (0%) 
Claire-W's tree 9 (19.1%) 
Struthie's Tree 1 (2.1%) 
*Jo's Tree 10 (21.3%) * 
Suedulux Tree 1 (2.1%) 
lotskys tree 0 (0%) 
Stephanie1's tree 0 (0%) 
Elaine W's tree 0 (0%) 
Rachel's Tree 0 (0%) 
NattKatt's Tree 1 (2.1%) 
Lou F's tree 3 (6.4%) 
Mel & Tony's tree decorated by Jessica 5 (10.6%) 
Dizzi's tree 2 (4.3%)


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

well done Jo          

Kate xx​


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Well Done Jo


----------



## Jo (Mar 22, 2002)

Thanks everyone !!  

Might get a nice book to read on the plane to New Zealand  

Love Jo
x x x


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Jo

I thought Amanda had it in the bag for a while 

When do you go to NZ 

~Dizzi~


----------



## Jo (Mar 22, 2002)

, we leave the UK on 18th Jan, to are stopping over in Hong Kong for 3 days then on to NZ then on the way back stopping in LA for 3 days, really looking forward to it now, can't believe we are going  

Thanks again everyone for the votes.
Love Jo
x x x


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Have a Great time !
~Dizzi~


----------



## *Kim* (May 5, 2002)

THE WINNER OF THIS MONTHS ​







PHOTO COMPETITION







IS​







FREESPIRIT







​
Well done Free

Your Favourite birthday pic 
Mrs Hope 9 (25.7%) 
Charlies Mum 1 (2.9%) 
Weeble 7 (20%) 
Aweeze 3 (8.6%) 
Dizzi 1 (2.9%) 
Stephanie 1 1 (2.9%) 
Kamac80 1 (2.9%) 
Freespirit 12 (34.3%)


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

well done Free  Fab pic 

xx


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

hun 

~Dizzi~


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Well done free!

Kate xx


----------



## Lou F ❁ (Feb 28, 2003)

Well done Free
lol
Lou xx


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Well done Free


----------



## weeble (Dec 5, 2005)

Congrats Free my darling.


----------



## Anthony Reid (Jan 1, 2002)

Congrats - and dont forget to tell an admin what book you want


----------



## freespirit. (Nov 24, 2004)

Er Thanks guys , but i feel a bit   by this , you see when i first saw the competition advertised it was in girl and boy talk . I submitted my entry , which was my 30th birthday in Jamaica . I later found out on the site news  that it should have a card or cake or something in view to prove it is your birthday ..... as you can see i only had my bottle of bud . 
I did ask for my entry to be disregarded , as my photo didn't qualify - no cards or cake etc , so i was surprised to say the least to get a mail saying i had won .
I don't want to be seen as cheating or bending the rules in anyway , therefore i think the prize should go to Mrshope.

Freespirit


----------



## *Kim* (May 5, 2002)

Have IM'd you Free.

Kimx  x x


----------



## freespirit. (Nov 24, 2004)

Thanks Kim for setting my mind straight - i can be a right little worrier at times  
And , thanks to all those who voted for my picture , i am going to choose the innocent smoothie recipe book as my prize   Love
Freespirit
x x x


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Free hun - Enjoy your smoothies! (and send one over here please)


----------



## freespirit. (Nov 24, 2004)

Just wanted to say  my book has just come through the letter box


----------



## *Kim* (May 5, 2002)

wow that was quick. Tony had reckoned on Friday.

love Kimx x x


----------



## *Kim* (May 5, 2002)

THE WINNER OF THIS MONTHS ​







PHOTO COMPETITION







IS​







EMMYLOUPINKS







​
Well done Emmy

Mrs Hope 1 0 (0%) 
Weeble 2 0 (0%) 
maz1980 3 0 (0%) 
Kamac80 4 6 (11.3%) 
Rachel 5 0 (0%) 
Charlies Mum 6 1 (1.9%) 
emmyloupinks 7 14 (26.4%) 
anna1979 8 1 (1.9%) 
Dizzi squirrel 9 1 (1.9%) 
jubjub 10 2 (3.8%) 
Siobhan1 11 0 (0%) 
Paul & Jo 12 3 (5.7%) 
Keemjay 13 4 (7.5%) 
wendyh 14 2 (3.8%) 
linchick 15 2 (3.8%) 
rhonda 16 2 (3.8%) 
Struthie 17 0 (0%) 
pobby 18 10 (18.9%) 
Allison Kate 19 5 (9.4%)

Total Voters: 53


----------



## struthie (Sep 28, 2004)

Big congrats! Lovely photo xxx


----------



## *Kim* (May 5, 2002)

*Kim* said:


> THE WINNER OF THIS MONTHS ​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Well done Emmy


----------



## Siobhan1 (Jun 24, 2004)

Well done Emmyloupinks!!


 Nobody loves me


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Well done emmy!!

Kate xx


----------



## ♥emmyloupink♥ (Mar 21, 2005)

wo hoooo   thanks girls have been soo down recenly so winning has really cheered me up,  cant wait to snuggle up with my new book !!   xxx


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Emmylou!

Enjoy!


----------



## *Kim* (May 5, 2002)

THE WINNER OF THIS MONTHS ​







PHOTO COMPETITION







IS​







SUEDULUX







​
Well done Sue

1 Tashja & her mates 4 (8.5%) 
2 Mrs Hope and her mates 2 (4.3%) 
3 Dizzy squirrel & her mate 2 (4.3%) 
4 Channy & her mates 5 (10.6%) 
5 Becki & her mate 2 (4.3%) 
6 Suedulux & her mates 18 (37.5%) 
7 Minxy and her mates 4 (8.5%) 
8 Rhonda & her mates 2 (4.3%) 
9 Lisamarie & her mates 2 (4.3%) 
10 Flutterbye & her mate 2 (4.3%) 
11 Caz & her mates 4 (8.5%) 
12 Tinaxx & her mates 1 (2.1%)


----------



## Cheshire Cheese (Apr 19, 2005)

Congrats Sue,


----------



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺ (Jul 9, 2004)

Well done Sue Hun  

Can't wait to see what the next one is....... 

x x x


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Congrats sue!

Kate xx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Well done Sue









Take care
Natasha


----------



## suedulux (May 27, 2006)

Wow  i'm gob smacked !  

Thankyou  thankyou  thankyou !    

Luv Sue


----------



## Pilchardcat (Feb 1, 2003)

THE WINNER OF THIS MONTHS ​







PHOTO COMPETITION







IS​







HEFFALUMP







​
WELL DONE HEFFALUMP WITH 35.6% OF THE VOTE!

No1 - Charlies Mum's fav Place 4 (8.9%) 
No2 - Minxys Fav place 1 (2.2%) 
No3 - Dizzi's fav place 9 (20%) 
No4 - Suedulux's fav place 2 (4.4%) 
No5 - Pobby's fav place 3 (6.7%) 
No6 - VonnieJ's fav place 0 (0%) 
No7 - Blu's fav place 0 (0%) 
No8 -Pickle_99's fav place 4 (8.9%) 
No9 - Dollydee's fav place 2 (4.4%) 
No10 - Sallyanne1's fav place 2 (4.4%) 
No11 - Heffalump's fav place 16 (35.6%) 
No12 - Rhonda's favplace 0 (0%) 
No13 - S4rah's fav place 2 (4.4%) 
Lock Voting
Edit Poll 
Total Voters: 45


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Well done Em! I voted for u as well 

Kate xx


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Well Done Em 

~Dizzi~


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

wow wow

thanks to those lovely peeps who voted for our pic

am shocked cos i never win anything 

made my day  

Em


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Well done Em


----------



## Siobhan1 (Jun 24, 2004)

Well done!

I couldn't not vote for your pic! It was sooo cute!


----------

